# Shoulder of course - Capsulotomy?



## JenReyn99 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's the op note in part:
The arthroscope was directed into the glenohumeral space revealing evidence of aterior inferior labrum degeneration, small tear at the 7 o'clock to 8:30 position. Add portal was made superolateral to the coracoid, where VAPR wand was used to debride and smooth out the small degeneration of the anterior inferior labrum. Also, hyperemic tissue was noted, which VAPR was used to cauterize, and a *capsulotomy* was performed with the VAPR wand, limited, with incomplete release to allow some looseness of the shoulder and limit the adhesions.

Inspection of the subacromial space revealed a hyperemic bursa, which is debrided. 

That's it! I'm not sure what to do, this is a new one for me. I'm thinking the 29822 for the debridement of the subacromial space? help!
Thanks guys! :0)


----------



## dyoungberg (Dec 9, 2011)

*Arthroscopic Shoulder Capsulotomy*

I had this same type surgery to code and I believe 29825 would be the correct coding for this.  The surgeon is debriding adhesions that have formed in the shoulder capsule.  Hope this helps.


----------

